# Why does iPad stop charging while connected to Windows 10 w/MIDIMux-Lemur and Metagrid



## Paul_McKeon (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi 
Does anyone else have this issue. iPad stops charging while connected to Windows 10 with both MIDIMux-Lemur and Metagrid. I disabled USB power down in system power settings. So that isnt it. I ordered a USB 3.1 C to lightning cable to try today.


----------



## Vonk (Aug 27, 2019)

It's usual to connect the ipad via wifi, and the usb port is free to be used for charging. Have you tried this?


----------



## GNP (Sep 5, 2019)

USB power from your windows computer alone isn't going to charge your iPad. You'll need an extra charging hub.


----------



## wbacer (Sep 5, 2019)

I also use MIDIMux / Lemur and have my iPad Pro hardwired to my Windows 10 PC via USB.
After installing Asus Ai Charger, my PC now charges my iPad Pro while using MIDIMux / Lemur.
YMMV but it works for me without any issues.

*Asus Ai Charger* is a tiny Windows utility that increases power in USB ports so you can charge your Apple devices without problems. It is compatible with all PCs, but its performance is higher with *Asus* motherboards.


ASUS Ai Charger - Quick charge your iPod, iPhone and even iPad!


----------



## GNP (Sep 5, 2019)

wbacer said:


> I also use MIDIMux / Lemur and have my iPad Pro hardwired to my Windows 10 PC via USB.
> After installing Asus Ai Charger, my PC now charges my iPad Pro while using MIDIMux / Lemur.
> YMMV but it works for me without any issues.
> 
> ...



That's pretty useful. Didn't know about this. My iPad however has to go through to an iConnectivity MIDI2+ device first, and then from this device it goes into my computer. Not sure if ASUS AI Charger will work this way. Will check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Sep 5, 2019)

GNP said:


> That's pretty useful. Didn't know about this. My iPad however has to go through to an iConnectivity MIDI2+ device first, and then from this device it goes into my computer. Not sure if ASUS AI Charger will work this way. Will check it out. Thanks.


ASUS Ai Charger will be the replacement for your iConnectMIDI, I would not bother. I use the iConnectMIDI4+ and it works fine


----------



## GNP (Sep 6, 2019)

Hmmm, doesn't seem to be working here. Nevermind, I have other alternatives.


----------

